# For the men: padded underwear?



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Seriously? Tighty Whities & cheap Wrangler jeans work for me. I don't jump, however.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Even when I did jump I wore boxer briefs and wranglers. If your danger zone is hitting that hard I think you may need to reevaluate what you we doing. Boxers don't work to well however. The security of briefs or boxer briefs seem to be better.
If you absolutely need something I don't see why biking shorts wouldn't help.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry if this was a weird question. I ride in breeches and tall boots, so I was just curious. It is very very true that I have not totally found my deep seat yet. I'm getting there, but I do bounce a bit. I only ride once a week, twice if I can afford it. But I have noticed that my front can get bumped sometimes if I'm not careful, so I was just asking. Look, I've only been cantering since September, so this is a kind of new world for me.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not a guy but I have raised sons, one of whom does long distance bike racing. Those guys wear very supportive underwear. Also jock straps. Go to a store that specializes in sport and ask them about this...or do some websearching. You need to get the right equipment. 

This really isn't a biggie. Women who don't want to have their body parts bounced around wear maximum impact sports bras. We're not dumb and we're sure not stoic. If it hurts, we focus!!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not a weird question at all. When I was a trail guide it seems I got asked the question daily by the guys. I guess they felt more comfortable asking me since I was horseback all day and a guy. I just explained how to move your hips a bit and move with the horse rather than against. Also there is a certain amount of getting used to your butt being in the saddle for extended periods of time.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I finally bought a jockey style truss that is typically used for hernias and it is tremendous. The only thing I have ever tried that really work. You don't even notice it's on. Just tight jockey shorts with virtually no give.

I promise your problem will be solved.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

byklem: what does this look like? Do you have a link to these? Sounds like they are worth a try!

Thanks, others, for your understanding. I'm still in the learning stages and I don't have quite the deep seat that I'd like. I just don't want to do any permanent damage, even though I don't want any more kids! It just seems that my testicles hurt after riding (especially the left one). I'm on my way to the dr. in awhile just to make sure nothing else is wrong.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

apw1970 said:


> byklem: what does this look like? Do you have a link to these? Sounds like they are worth a try!
> 
> Thanks, others, for your understanding. I'm still in the learning stages and I don't have quite the deep seat that I'd like. I just don't want to do any permanent damage, even though I don't want any more kids! It just seems that my testicles hurt after riding (especially the left one). I'm on my way to the dr. in awhile just to make sure nothing else is wrong.


DiZOLEO They make two types that really just look like reinforced jockey underwear. They work great. I'm having trouble with the photo. They cost $45, but lasts forever


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, byklem! Much appreciated.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not a man, but just today I was watching some guy ride, spurring and bouncing on his cantering horse, and wondering if guys do get sore down there! We girls have our issues too, and for new riders that get saddle "burns" wearing panty hose till you get the feel of moving with the horse can help.


----------

